
Donald Trump Warns of Penalties If U.S. Firms Take Jobs Abroad - louieloop
http://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-takes-credit-for-saving-indiana-jobs-1480628609
======
bryanrasmussen
man I would totally try to get my firm abroad before that guy was president
then. Even if you lost some money doing it, might be less than the penalties.

~~~
finid
At the rate he's going, there will likely be a hefty fine for those that have
already taken their operation abroad.

